# Phase One Releases Capture One Pro 9 for Working Photographers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2015)

```
<em>Unleashes Unprecedented Power, Precision and Quality</em></p>
<p><strong>COPENHAGEN</strong>, November 30, 2015 — Phase One, creator of the world’s finest open-platform, high-end camera systems and professional imaging software today released Capture One Pro 9. Known for its outstanding tethered capture capability, high-quality raw conversion, and precision image editing tools, Capture One Pro is already considered by 100,000 of the world’s leading photographers to be the best image capture application.</p>
<p>Capture One Pro 9 introduces many new image quality precision tools, including a completely updated contrast engine. Capture One Pro 9 also brings powerful new asset management capabilities, including unprecedented sortable keywords capability. It has been designed to help speed the image-management process for volume keyword applications. Besides new physical workflow features, Capture One Pro 9 also gives customers three activations for each standard license to support on-location activation management, as requested by photographers.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>NEW IMAGE EDITING TOOLS</strong></p>
<p><strong>Revised contrast engine</strong> – Changes have been made to the algorithms of color, saturation and contrast. And the color editor has been revised to align design with the color balance tool. Handles are made easier to use and adjust, and the tool is now scalable when undocked.</p>
<p><strong>Masks from color editor</strong> – The color editor now allows the user to make a mask from a color edit.</p>
<p><strong>New Brush pack</strong> – Tool changes include the addition of flow, airbrush, straight line brushing, and the ability to link brushes.</p>
<p><strong>Luma curves and local curves</strong> – Added to the curve tool palette, Luma curves can be used to create contrast curves without affecting saturation. Also, curves can be used locally.</p>
<p><strong>Battery status for toolbar</strong> – This new tool can be placed on the tool bar where it gives a power supply overview to the attached tethered camera, warning photographers of low power during a shoot.</p>
<p><strong>Export EIP for catalogs</strong> – Catalog users can now benefit from EIP export for easy transportation of RAW and Settings, off system. In the Export originals panel, there is now an option to Export as EIP. Sessions users can also choose to Export originals. This creates a workflow in which the original RAW and adjustments are not packed – instead a copy is made, packed as EIP.</p>
<p><strong>DNG colors</strong> – This new feature allows Capture One Pro to treat and display supported camera files that have been converted to DNG (and include the RAW file in the DNG package), as if in their original format.</p>
<p><strong>NEW ASSET MANAGEMENT TOOLS</strong></p>
<p><strong>Keywords Tool</strong> – Keywords may be added and removed from images. The standard Capture One tool tips for local reset, local copy apply, pre-sets and help are available for this tool.</p>
<p><strong>Keyword Libraries</strong> – Used to manage the list (or lists) of keywords in a catalog or a session. As the Keywords tool adds keywords to images, the document Keyword Library is populated. This forms a keyword list for any and all terms in the current document and is unique for the session or the catalog.</p>
<p><strong>Sortable Keywords</strong> – Unique to Capture One Pro 9, users are able to reorder keywords in the Keywords tool for single image selections.</p>
<p>Originally developed to render the exceptional image quality captured by medium format Phase One camera systems, today Capture One Pro supports more than 400 different camera models. Capture One Pro is designed with more than enough available “headroom” to satisfy requirements for the highest resolution now and in the future. Whether or not photographers own a Phase One camera, all photographers can benefit from Capture One Pro’s  exceptional image quality and workflow advantages.</p>
<p>“Capture One Pro is essential for all commercial shoots; we use nothing else,” said Jonathan Rose, Company Director, DigiBoutique Ltd.</p>
<p>“Capture One Pro 9 is all about quality of life improvements for working photographers – whether they’re in the studio, or shooting landscape or portraits,” said Henrik O. Håkonsson, President, Phase One. “And those who are switching or stepping up from mainstream software might now find that Capture One Pro meets more, if not all, of their needs, beyond its legendary raw conversion capabilities.”</p>
<p>For illustrative & tutorial videos and details on all the new and improved features in Capture One Pro 9, including new cameras and lenses supported, please go to: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/tutorials">www.phaseone.com/tutorials</a></p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong></p>
<p>Capture One Pro 9 is available now for the Mac and Windows operating systems online at<a href="http://www.phaseone.com/store">www.phaseone.com/store</a> and from Phase One authorized partners worldwide. <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners">www.phaseone.com/partners</a>. New with this release, each license permits three activations.</p>
<p>New customers can purchase Capture One Pro 9 for 299 USD or 279 EUR. Owners of previous versions of Capture One Pro 7 and 8 may upgrade for 99 USD or 99 EUR. For customers who have purchased Capture One Pro 8 since October 30, 2015, Phase One is offering a grace period, exempting them from the upgrade fee. Eligible customers should contact support <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/support">www.phaseone.com/support</a> to have their keys upgraded.</p>
<p>Capture One Pro is also available by subscription. Capture One Pro 8 subscribers can simply download the new Capture One Pro 9 release. A single-user subscription is 15 USD / 12 EUR per month for a 12-month plan. Please see all subscription options at <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/store">www.phaseone.com/store</a></p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 1, 2015)

Its refreshing that Phase One are improving Capture One Pro software to at least keep Adobe honest & on their toes. No question Lightroom & Photoshop are great tools but they are far from intuitive (yes all those using it for years think its simple) in the way that Aperture was. 
When Apple abandonned its Aperture customers for the micky mouse "photos" Adobe must have been punching the air but with that comes less competition keeping prices keen we need companies like Phase One.


----------



## cerealito (Dec 1, 2015)

After my 30 day trail period I really liked capture one, but for the enthusiast and casual photographer the price is difficult to justify. 

Also, the lens support is geared towards pros. My ef-s 60mm macro and ef-s 55-250 stm are not supported, let alone casual cameras such as the iPhone's ...

Make the perpetual license the same price as LR and I will jump ships anytime.


----------



## gsealy (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't use Capture One. It would be great to hear from people who do. Two questions:
1.) Are the images better and sharper than LR as various YouTube videos suggest? Or is that just advertising hype?
2.) I use LR presets a lot. Are there similar or the same tools for CO?

I would purchase CO if I really thought it was better than LR. I will download the demo and try it. But it would be great to hear from experienced users.

Thanks.


----------



## cbphoto (Dec 1, 2015)

I used Capture One for about five years (with my 1Ds1 and 1Ds2). Its color output depended on a very decent ICC camera profile, which is difficult to make. I bought my camera profiles from www.etcetera.cc and was very satisfied, but unfortunately he went out of business. When I tried making my own ICC camera profiles, I could never get satisfactory results. I tried several other raw processors for a year (Iridient's product being the best of all) but settled on ACR due to its very competent local correction tools.

When I tried Capture One about a year ago, it had nice features, and better sharpening algorithms than ACR, but I was not able to achieve accurate color output across varying light sources. They provide a tool to adjust the ICC camera profile they provide, but I was never satisfied with my color output.

Another perk for ACR is the ease with which I can make a DNG camera profile (very different from an ICC profile) for the job at hand.


----------



## tcphoto (Dec 1, 2015)

I have only used CaptureOne since June but I did upgrade to CO9 yesterday. I also subscribe to Adobe CC with Photoshop and Lightroom but never cared for Lightroom. CaptureOne is an amazing tool and shooting tethered gives me, the Stylists and Clients a better experience with CO9 previews coming up faster than both Lightroom and Canon's DPP. I prefer the larger previews in CaptureOne and adjustments are nearly unlimited. Now if they could only make it possible to save on both computer and card in camera for redundancy.


----------



## Arkarch (Dec 1, 2015)

I prefer Capture One for importation of images. Originally this was for the user interface, which is very different than Adobe, but I feel ultimately gives me better control. When I got my higher MP 5DS this year, I perceived a jump in default import quality over LR. Perhaps this is because of their experience with MF files (or I am just kidding myself). Love to see a comparison for those large files. 

My workflow output is ProPhotoRGB with 10-bit/channel calibrated hardware. I do wish Capture One has a more complete Library system and I wish plug-in support for tools such as NIK (Google) was available. My normal workflow - Import with all initial adjustments using Capture One; edits and plug-ins using Photoshop; final proofing, printer soft-proof, and catalog in Lightroom. 

Looking forward to installing Capture One 9.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been using C1Pro since version 7 but didn't move over to it exclusively until version 8. The reason I started using it was because of my Fuji raw files that were demosaic'd terribly in ACR compared to other software. I eventually liked the interface enough that I decided to just do my Canon and Pentax files in there as well as stopped using the two Adobe wares all together.

To answer your question about output quality...yes. The converted files are much preferred for my taste coming out of C1P. If you are big on things like VSCO, then Adobe has you as a captive audience as most plugins and presets are not made for C1P. However, they do offer a set of film emulation presets similar to VSCO but it is nowhere near as extensive. Personally, I in general stopped using VSCO once I got proficient with C1P as I preferred the way the files looked without having to slop some type of "film" type look over the top of them.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 1, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> I've been using C1Pro since version 7 but didn't move over to it exclusively until version 8. The reason I started using it was because of my Fuji raw files that were demosaic'd terribly in ACR compared to other software. I eventually liked the interface enough that I decided to just do my Canon and Pentax files in there as well as stopped using the two Adobe wares all together.
> 
> To answer your question about output quality...yes. The converted files are much preferred for my taste coming out of C1P. If you are big on things like VSCO, then Adobe has you as a captive audience as most plugins and presets are not made for C1P. However, they do offer a set of film emulation presets similar to VSCO but it is nowhere near as extensive. Personally, I in general stopped using VSCO once I got proficient with C1P as I preferred the way the files looked without having to slop some type of "film" type look over the top of them.


Thanks for the feedback John, I've been looking into other options recently. I'm going to download a trial version and see how it goes. I'm keen to learn about the workflow and colour management, but I won't waste your time. I'll dig around online for some tutorials and videos.


----------



## Perio (Dec 1, 2015)

The only thing that made me not buy version 8 was the lack of support for ColorChecker passport. Does anyone know if this support is enabled now in the version 9?


----------



## ChristopherRay (Dec 2, 2015)

The ability to do color masking sounds like it would be enough for me to make the switch. Can't tell you the number of times I'd like pull red out of someone's face without effecting the whole image and or masking the off the lips. I hate taking images into photoshop if I can avoid it. Anyone know if this is the type of color masking that has been added to the update? I'd like to be able to adjust the red's in skin to more of an orange without effecting the rest of the image. 

Also anyone know if C1P has any short cut key options similar to how vsco keys worked?


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 2, 2015)

I watched the promotional video they have on fstoppers and it does look like a nice piece of software. I think I too will give the trial a go. Thanks.


----------



## melbournite (Dec 2, 2015)

Coming from Aperture I so desperately wanted to like and use Capture One 8 last year when I trialed it. I couldn’t get past it’s interface layout which is preferenced to the filmstrip. Although it’s sold on how customisable the layout is, I can not get a quick switch from ‘browser’ to ‘viewer,’ (without a filmstrip). In Aperture it is a double click on the image to go from one to the other (Lightroom is the same) and my work flow is imperative for this. To put in a support request I had to register (which I did) but alas their system must have a glitch because I cannot send a simple email support question.

Capture One’s tools are great but no where near as fast and intuitive as Aperture, a 4-5 year old software which I still use for now.


----------



## JoeDavid (Dec 2, 2015)

I have v8 and use it in conjunction with Photoshop. If they would support PS plugins I'd rarely use PS. For my taste, Capture One gives me an image out of its RAW conversion that is close to what I'm looking for.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 2, 2015)

Arkarch said:


> I prefer Capture One for importation of images. Originally this was for the user interface, which is very different than Adobe, but I feel ultimately gives me better control.



Arkarch, did you find a way to import images without C1P copying the files?

I prefer to "manually" copy images off the cards into destination folders laid out as <year>\<yyyy-mm-dd>_<topic> and when working with C1P it was hell-bent on wanting to needlessly copy all the RAW files to somewhere else.

If can find a way to get around this, I might have another go at it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 4, 2015)

ChristopherRay said:


> The ability to do color masking sounds like it would be enough for me to make the switch. Can't tell you the number of times I'd like pull red out of someone's face without effecting the whole image and or masking the off the lips. I hate taking images into photoshop if I can avoid it. Anyone know if this is the type of color masking that has been added to the update? I'd like to be able to adjust the red's in skin to more of an orange without effecting the rest of the image.
> 
> Also anyone know if C1P has any short cut key options similar to how vsco keys worked?



Viveza plug-in lets you do stuff like that in Photoshop


----------



## The Flasher (Dec 4, 2015)

gsealy said:


> I don't use Capture One. It would be great to hear from people who do. Two questions:
> 1.) Are the images better and sharper than LR as various YouTube videos suggest? Or is that just advertising hype?
> 2.) I use LR presets a lot. Are there similar or the same tools for CO?
> 
> ...



Been using C1 pro since version 3 for no other reason than that it was the only app out there which I could tether my 1dsmkII. For controlled lighting and studio lit skin tone control it's second to none. Until version 8 I frequently used lightroom for exporting event photos shot under available light,mainly due to the fact that Lr seems to have handled extreme light conditions better. C1 v8 has updated the colour engine, while still retaining their colour characteristics. Is it accurate? I'd say, with minimum correction. And here is the crux, you really need to understand colour and how it behaves within the parameters of this software. It is very easy to wreck an image if pushed around carelessly. Lr seems more forgiving. Big long learning curve, but the results are definitely worth it. 

1. Images are Sharper, without artifacts and the extreme grain you get in Lr if pushed 

2.no third party plugin, but you can save and stack your presets or buy presets. This of course does nothing but waste time via trial and error and most a frustrating experience - better just learn the software, you really become proficient. 

One nagging complaint is lack of certain lens profiles, specifically in canon ultra wides. 

J


----------

